# I am Canadian, he is American..we want to move to Ontario



## Canadian in the Bayou (Sep 11, 2013)

Where do we start? 


I moved to the U.S. about 20 years ago. I have 3 children from my first marriage and I am currently engaged to an American citizen. We are talking seriously about moving to my hometown and starting our lives there. I have been researching online what steps need to be done and whoa, lots of information out there. Most of it is very confusing. So my questions are:

1) Can he apply for jobs in Canada (Ontario to be more specific) without a work permit, or would he need to apply for a work permit first. 
2) Can he move to Canada without a work permit?
3) Can I sponsor him even though I have permanent residency in the U.S? 
4) My children were obviously born in the U.S. are they considered dual citizens? Can I get citizenship papers on them and would that suffice for them to move or would I have to do additional paperwork. 

These are the questions I have right now, although I am sure more will come up. I would greatly appreciate any assistance I can get.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Canadian in the Bayou said:


> Where do we start?
> 
> 
> I moved to the U.S. about 20 years ago. I have 3 children from my first marriage and I am currently engaged to an American citizen. We are talking seriously about moving to my hometown and starting our lives there. I have been researching online what steps need to be done and whoa, lots of information out there. Most of it is very confusing. So my questions are:
> ...


You will need to sponsor your husband and obtain papers for your children. In this regard read the following and it's attendant links:- 
Sponsor your spouse, partner or children


----------



## Canadian in the Bayou (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you for your answers! 

I do more questions now. The website is very difficult to navigate, no? Or it could just be me. 


Can I sponsor my fiancé for permanent residency, if I am not living in Canada? Would he still need to meet the skilled worker requirements (he does, but would we have to show proof?) 

Is there anything *I* need to do to go back, or can I just go?

If I get proof of citizenship for my children, do they need anything else to cross the border?


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

I do more questions now. The website is very difficult to navigate, no? Or it could just be me. 

> Think it's just you.

Can I sponsor my fiancé for permanent residency, if I am not living in Canada? Would he still need to meet the skilled worker requirements (he does, but would we have to show proof?) 

> Yes you can sponsor him from out of country. You are applying for a partnership/family based visa, skilled worker has nothing to do with it.

Is there anything *I* need to do to go back, or can I just go?

> You can just go (providing you have proof of your citizrnship).

If I get proof of citizenship for my children, do they need anything else to cross the border?

> Nope.


----------

